# code book



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Keller said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have been following post on here and there is alot of information on this site that has helped me.
> 
> ...


:blink:

Maybe I am brain dead again but that question makes NO sense to me.....I would read thru articles 110 and article 300.


----------



## Keller (Jul 24, 2011)

makes no sense to me also.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Keller said:


> makes no sense to me also.



Is it a multiple choice question?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Keller said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have been following post on here and there is alot of information on this site that has helped me.
> 
> ...


If your taking your test soon and its legal to have tabs go to Tom henrys site, Google the name, and order his tabs and put them in your book. You might want to look at his keyword index and some of his study guides as well. And repost your question exactly as written on the test sheet with all answer options given . Good luck


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Keller said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have been following post on here and there is alot of information on this site that has helped me.
> 
> ...


Look in 110.26 read the table...:thumbsup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Look in 110.26 read the table...:thumbsup:


No voltage specified and no indication of exposed live parts. That's where I looked first...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Does this help


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kennydmeek said:


> No voltage specified and no indication of exposed live parts. That's where I looked first...





> 314.28(A)(2) Pull and Junction Boxes and Conduit Bodies.
> Boxes
> Exception: Where a raceway or cable entry is in the wall
> of a box or conduit body opposite a removable cover, the
> ...





> 312.6 Deflection of Conductors. Conductors at terminals
> or conductors entering or leaving cabinets or cutout boxes
> and the like shall comply with 312.6(A) through (C).
> Exception: Wire-bending space in enclosures for motor
> ...


So it depends on the number of conductors.


----------

